# Paid. xManUTDx



## xManUTDx (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am the tipster and I work through www.mybigpartner.com. All picks are verified. Here are my results for past three months. 

Units overall: +392.78
Yield overall: +32.46 % 

To get more stats you can visit here: http://mybigpartner.com/user/xManUTDx
All picks are sent to e-mail and also in userzone.
Picks cost 40 euro/month. If I won't make at least 10 units per month you will receive your money back.


----------



## xManUTDx (Aug 31, 2011)

Two active picks from Tennis US open has been added.


----------



## xManUTDx (Sep 1, 2011)

Four active picks has been placed today. 

Yesterday picks:
Event: Germany - Israel
Prediction: 2
Odd: 3.76
Stake: 6/10
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

Event: Benneteau - Almagro
Prediction: over37.5
Odd: 1.72
Stake: 7/10
Bookmaker: Bet365


Event: Dulgheru - Nicolescu
Prediction: 1
Odd: 1.95
Stake: 7/10
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

Event: Almagro - Benneteau
Prediction: 2
Odd: 2.95
Stake: 6/10
Bookmaker: 5Dimes

Profit: -8.3 units


----------



## xManUTDx (Sep 3, 2011)

Result of September so far: -0.25 units. 
4L - 4W

Two active picks are right now.


----------



## xManUTDx (Sep 5, 2011)

September results:
10 Won
5 Lost

Profit: 28.42 units with 24 % yield.

To see all results visit: http://mybigpartner.com/user/xManUTDx


----------



## xManUTDx (Sep 19, 2011)

September results so far:
+44.38 units with 9.25 % yield. 

36 W
30 L
3 V

Average odds: 2.11

to see more visit http://mybigpartner.com/user/xManUTDx


----------



## xManUTDx (Sep 21, 2011)

September results: 58,1 Units with 10,7 % yield so far
41 W
34 L
3 V

Average odds: 2.12

To see more visit:http://mybigpartner.com/user/xManUTDx


----------



## xManUTDx (Oct 1, 2011)

September results: 120,55 units profit with 14,4 % yield.
65 won
52 lost
Average odds - 2.11.

To see more information visit: http://mybigpartner.com/user/xManUTDx


----------



## xManUTDx (Oct 4, 2011)

October results so far: 15,72 units profit with 14,97 % yield.

2 Active picks are available.

To get more stats visit: http://mybigpartner.com/user/xManUTDx


----------

